# ARCs and Cover Reveal--The Girl They Sold to the Moon



## Triceratops (Feb 6, 2014)

FOR REVIEW COPIES--NAME YOUR FORMAT AND CONTACT ME AT:  stevenson_333@msn.com
OR YOU MAY REPLY DIRECTLY TO THIS EMAIL. 

 Or Intrigue Publishing:  Sandra Bowman at: 

 sandra.bowman@intriguepublishing.com


*INTRIGUE ACQUIRES NEW AUTHOR OF YA DYSTOPIAN SF NOVEL!*
Intrigue is proud to announce our latest author acquisition; Chris Stevenson, author of the YA Dystopian and Science Fiction novel The Girl They Sold to the Moon. Eighteen-year-old Tilly Breedlove’s father has sold her into a form of modern day slavery on Luna—the Tranquility Harbor Mining Company, 240,000 miles from home. Forced to be an exotic dancer, she performs risqué shows for the filthy and filthy rich ore miners--a far cry from her classical and modern dance training. If she isn't resisting obscene advances from bearded “Prairie Dogs”, she's fending off jealous head-liner acts who view her as a threat to their status—and when those jealous showgirls say “break a leg”, they aim to cause it. The only reprieve she finds in this shop of horrors is a few close ward friends, a sympathetic dance coach/choreographer, and Buddy Gunner Bell, who just might become the love of her life. It's just enough to stem her psychological meltdown. Find out what happens to Tilly and her friends in this fast-paced, fun ride. 



   Chris Stevenson , originally born and raised on the beaches of southern California, moved to Sylvania, Alabama in 2009 and settled in with his twin sister. His occupations have included newspaper reporter, front-line mechanic and federal police officer. He has been writing off and on for 36 years, having officially published books beginning in 1988. Today he writes science fiction, fantasy, paranormal romance, young adult, adult thrillers and horror. He has a total of nine titles appearing on Amazon. He was a finalist in the L. Ron. Hubbard Writers of the Future contest, and just recently took first place grand prize in a YA novel writing contest for The Girl They Sold to the Moo. He writes the popular blog, Guerrilla Warfare for Writers (special weapons and tactics), hoping to inform and educate writers all over the world about the high points and pitfalls of publishing.


----------



## Triceratops (Feb 22, 2014)

I just wanted to note that The Girl They Sold to the Moon is now available on pre-order on Amazon. The paperback price is especially affordable at $11.33, undoubtedly one of the lowest out there. You can find it here:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0989369684/?tag=brite-21

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Boneman (Feb 22, 2014)

Good stuff, Chris, and good luck with it all. 

(Hope you've corrected the bio above, it says:just recently took first place grand prize in a YA novel writing contest for The Girl They Sold to the Moo.

Which made me think of nursery rhymes!)


----------



## Triceratops (Jul 2, 2014)

*The Girl They Sold to the Moon is finally here in e-book format on  Amazon for $2.99! Don’t miss this award-winner—it’s fast and furious—a  dark and edgy Burlesque in space.*
 Amazon:  http://www.amazon.com/Girl-They-Sold-Moon-ebook/dp/B00LDFLR0S/ref=s...

 Eighteen-year-old Tilly Breedlove's father has just pawned his daughter  for a huge cash advance to escape a penitentiary sentence. She’s  whisked away to Luna-the Tranquility Harbor Mining Company, 240,000  miles from home. Family Trade and Loan, an unscrupulous company, is more  than willing to take her on and exploit her talent. Forced to be an  exotic dancer, she performs risqué shows for the filthy, but filthy rich  ore miners--a far cry from her classical and modern dance training. If  she isn't resisting obscene advances from bearded "Prairie Dogs", she's  fending off jealous head-liner acts who view her as a threat to their  status-and when those jealous showgirls say "break a leg", they aim to  cause it.

 The only reprieve she finds in this shop of horrors  is a few close ward friends, a sympathetic dance coach/choreographer,  and Buddy Gunner Bell, who just might become the love of her life. It's  just enough to stem her psychological meltdown. A tragedy on the Moon  base lands Tilly back on Earth. Tilly plots a daring escape plan with  her friends. Their plan requires split-second timing and a daring dash.  If she can just get past the corporation's airtight security.


----------

